# ترنيمة (ذكرى ) اهداء لشهداء المسيح فى كل العصور



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مايو 2011)

*



**"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ                              يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ                              وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ                              يَقْتُلُوهَا، 
بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي                              يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ                              وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ" (مت 10: 28)*
 * 
ترنيمة( ذكــــــــرى )

*





* 

†ذكرى تاخدنا لزمان و تقول عن اللى كان 
قلوب مفيهاش سلام و سيوف تنزل قوام
تقطع رقبة شهيد امام جندى عنيد
أجساد تقطعها ايد و كنيسة والعة تقيد
و أم واقفة بتبكى و دمعة نازلة بتكوى
و صدور مليانة نار و عيون فيها الحَمار
 
 -يا كنيسة الالة يا ام الحب و الحياة 
خدى شهيدك بإيدك خديه ده اليوم ده عيدك
انسجى من دمه شال تلبسيه بالاحمال 
و جسده عشانك عامود شايلك يصونك

 †دمك يا شهيد اعلان يملى قلوبنا ايمان
جلدك و جرحك الام يغمر نفوسنا سلام 
كل المسكونة تشهد عظمة حياتك و سيرتك
و إحتمالك كمان كان على جسدك يبان
لا نيرون اطفى إيمانك ولا دقلديانوس اخافك
قوة غلبت ملوك داست على كل شوك
مهما دار الزمان على الصليب و الايمان 
مع كل يوم جديد قوتنا راح تزيد

 **-يا كنيسة الالة يا ام الحب و الحياة 
خدى شهيدك بإيدك خديه ده اليوم ده عيدك
انسجى من دمه شال تلبسيه بالاحمال 
و جسده عشانك عامود شايلك يصونك*

*Download
Zekra
*​


----------



## mogmog (12 مايو 2011)

*ارسلــــكـــــم حـــــمـــــلان وســــط ذئــــــاب

فلا تخافوا او ترتعبوا لانى معكم فى كل حين*


----------



## Samir poet (12 مايو 2011)

طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين (مت 5 : 11)

ان عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لان روح المجد و الله يحل عليكم اما من جهتهم فيجدف عليه و اما من جهتكم فيمجد (1بط 4 : 14)

"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، 
بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ" (مت 10: 28)

وعلى هذة الصخرة ابنى كنيستى وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

mogmog قال:


> *ارسلــــكـــــم حـــــمـــــلان وســــط ذئــــــاب
> 
> فلا تخافوا او ترتعبوا لانى معكم فى كل حين*





سمير الشاعر قال:


> طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين (مت 5 : 11)
> 
> ان عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لان روح المجد و الله يحل عليكم اما من جهتهم فيجدف عليه و اما من جهتكم فيمجد (1بط 4 : 14)
> 
> ...


*اميــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى لمروركم
*​


----------

